# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  ~te kuru

## laxxy

from jgram.org newsletter:  

> 物価が下がっていく。
> 物価が下がってくる。 
> Both mean that prices continue to fall. Both tekuru and teiku indicate continuation in this example. However teiku implies motion away from, whereas tekuru implies motion towards. 
> You think prices are going away from you in sentence 1, such as when you don't like the trend. You think prices are approaching you in sentence 2, such as when you like it. (contributor: bi-ru)

 Is it really like this? I'd have thought the latter would have meant that the prices are perhaps returning to a level from which they've fallen earlier... 
Also, what is the difference between 値段 and 物価?

----------


## ST

и кстати, как перевести ってことじゃない? Я думал じゃない это то то типа ない, т.е. отрицание существительного...типа  それは愛じゃない -это не любовь, и тп. Но тут попалась фраза: 何もかもオールオッケー ってことじゃないか ...я думал это что то вроде: "все не ALL OK?"...но вроде это наоборот значит- "все ОК"...

----------


## laxxy

> и кстати, как перевести ってことじゃない? Я думал じゃない это то то типа ない, т.е. отрицание существительного...типа  それは愛じゃない -это не любовь, и тп. Но тут попалась фраза: 何もかもオールオッケー ってことじゃないか ...я думал это что то вроде: "все не ALL OK?"...но вроде это наоборот значит- "все ОК"...

 That's because it's 何もかもオールオッケー ってことじゃない*か*, kinda like "isn't it all OK?", imo...

----------


## MOG

> from jgram.org newsletter:    
> 			
> 				物価が下がっていく。
> 物価が下がってくる。 
> Both mean that prices continue to fall. Both tekuru and teiku indicate continuation in this example. However teiku implies motion away from, whereas tekuru implies motion towards. 
> You think prices are going away from you in sentence 1, such as when you don't like the trend. You think prices are approaching you in sentence 2, such as when you like it. (contributor: bi-ru)
> 			
> 		  Is it really like this? I'd have thought the latter would have meant that the prices are perhaps returning to a level from which they've fallen earlier... 
> Also, what is the difference between 値段 and 物価?

 The latter could mean that the prices are returning to the level from which they've got up ealier. I think if you like the trend or not is not implied. 
物価 is price of commodity, cost of living, prices while 値段 refers to the price of iindividual things. You can say 卵の値段（or 価格） but 卵の物価.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  и кстати, как перевести ってことじゃない? Я думал じゃない это то то типа ない, т.е. отрицание существительного...типа  それは愛じゃない -это не любовь, и тп. Но тут попалась фраза: 何もかもオールオッケー ってことじゃないか ...я думал это что то вроде: "все не ALL OK?"...но вроде это наоборот значит- "все ОК"...   That's because it's 何もかもオールオッケー ってことじゃない*か*, kinda like "isn't it all OK?", imo...

 Yep, 何もかもオッケーってことじゃないか does not mean "it's not all right" because there is か at the end of the sentence. And the intonation differs according to whether it's negative or positive. You make the tone higher at じゃない in positive, while you put enphasis on ない in negative. それは愛じゃない could mean both "It's not love" and "Isn't it love?"(though I think the latter sounds weird as to the meaning...)

----------


## ST

понял, спасибо!

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  from jgram.org newsletter:    
> 			
> 				物価が下がっていく。
> 物価が下がってくる。 
> Both mean that prices continue to fall. Both tekuru and teiku indicate continuation in this example. However teiku implies motion away from, whereas tekuru implies motion towards. 
> You think prices are going away from you in sentence 1, such as when you don't like the trend. You think prices are approaching you in sentence 2, such as when you like it. (contributor: bi-ru)
> 			
> 		  Is it really like this? I'd have thought the latter would have meant that the prices are perhaps returning to a level from which they've fallen earlier...   Right, of course -- I just got confused when writing it. Thanks!
> [quote0hxyyn7][quote0hxyyn7]Also, what is the difference between 値段 and 物価?

 The latter could mean that the prices are returning to the level from which they've got up ealier. I think if you like the trend or not is not implied. 
物価 is price of commodity, cost of living, prices while 値段 refers to the price of iindividual things. You can say 卵の値段（or 価格） but 卵の物価.[/quote :: 0hxyyn7][/quote :: 0hxyyn7]
So it would be "この卵の値段は１００円”　but ”日本では、卵の物価が上がった” or smth like that?

----------


## MOG

物価 is calculated from the total of commodities and it's not refers to a specified good. So you can't say 卵の物価. 日本の物価が上がる is OK.

----------


## laxxy

> 物価 is calculated from the total of commodities and it's not refers to a specified good. So you can't say 卵の物価. 日本の物価が上がる is OK.

 Ah, I see. But what about, say, 土地の物価 or アパートの物価 -- would it depend on whether we are talking about real estate prices in general vs a specific plot/apartment?　(actually, alc. gives 不動産価格...)
I have a large book titled "Reading Japanese financial newspapers", I definitely plan to get to it, but for now comics are more like my level  :: 
ところで、京都の不動産価格高いですか？東京では高そうですね。

----------


## MOG

やはりどちらも物価とは言わないと思います。If you are takiing about real estate prices in general, we would say something like 「このあたりは土地が高いから...」などと言います。で、京都の不動産価格についてですが、場所によって  かなり差がありますよ。学生がバイトして一人暮らし出来るところもあれば、都市部など相当高いところもあり  ます。それでも東京のほうが高いですが。
Well, keep trying to read the book  ::   I suppose it will do much better to you than reading comics  ::

----------


## laxxy

どうもありがとう。　相変わらず、とてもいい訂正です。  

> やはりどちらも物価とは言わないと思います。If you are takiing about real estate prices in general, we would say something like 「このあたりは土地が高いから...」などと言います。で、京都の不動産価格についてですが、場所によって  かなり差がありますよ。学生がバイトして一人暮らし出来るところもあれば、都市部など相当高いところもあり  ます。それでも東京のほうが高いですが。

 それは良いですね。シカゴの不動産も余り高くないと思いますね。ここの物価は余り高くない、でも会社し大学  し多いです。良いところですね。   

> Well, keep trying to read the book   I suppose it will do much better to you than reading comics

 ええ、そうですね  :: 
I started reading it a little, now I think I should make a wordlist and learn it, perhaps then it should become easier.  In a couple months an ability to understand a little in such texts would actually come quite handy for me...

----------

